# Carte graphique externe pour MacBook Pro 13" Retina



## Howins (8 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Heureux possesseur d'un MBPR 13" depuis maintenant plus d'un mois, je voulais me remettre un petit peu au gaming.

J'ai donc eu comme première idée de m'acheter un PC fixe ou de le monter moi même.
Cependant l'idée d'une carte graphique externe à brancher directement sur mon mac en Thunderbolt me tente bien.

J'aimerai avoir des conseils et des avis sur cette pratique encore peu répandu.

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Locke (8 Décembre 2014)

A lire... http://www.macg.co/mac/2014/12/un-gpu-nvidia-en-thunderbolt-sur-un-mac-sous-yosemite-86008


----------



## Howins (8 Décembre 2014)

Y a t'il des adapteur mieux que d'autres ? Est ce qu'il est plus intéressant de monter une tour ?

J'ai déjà regarder beaucoup de sites dont celui-ci Locke


----------



## Sgzag (8 Décembre 2014)

Je vais suivre ce fil, car j'ai posé en vain la même question quant à l'adaptation d'une carte graphique externe sur un mac mini 2014.

Si cette possibilité était réalisable sans complication extrême, je me lancerai avec plaisir, car l'idée de bricoler un hackintosh ne m'enchante guère vu les difficultés rencontrées par certains.

Du coup, adjoindre une telle carte à un portable ou un mac mini qui en est dépourvu permettrait une utilisation plus souple de FCPX ou de jouer.


Ce qui me surprend beaucoup, c'est que certains n'hésitent pas à mettre la main dans le cambouis pour créer des hackintosh. En revanche (ce n'est qu'une impression vu le peu de retour) l'utilisation d'une CG externe ne semble pas emporter l'adhésion...


----------



## polyzargone (14 Décembre 2014)

Sgzag a dit:


> Ce qui me surprend beaucoup, c'est que certains n'hésitent pas à mettre la main dans le cambouis pour créer des hackintosh. En revanche (ce n'est qu'une impression vu le peu de retour) l'utilisation d'une CG externe ne semble pas emporter l'adhésion...



Ça n'engage que moi et je précise également que je n'ai jamais tenté le coup de la carte externe (pas l'utilité) mais je crois qu'il doit être bien plus simple de monter un Hack que de se lancer dans ce genre de bidouille hasardeuse.

Et puis "mettre les mains dans le cambouis", faut pas exagérer non plus . Un ou deux tournevis et un minimum de connaissances (ou l'aide d'un pote) en assemblage de PC, c'est pas la mer à boire !

Reste l'installation de l'OS mais si on s'en tient à du testé/connu/approuvé, c'est devenu très simple.

Je pense surtout qu'adjoindre une carte graphique EXTERNE à un portable est un non-sens . Ça enlève beaucoup le côté portable non ?


----------



## RubenF (14 Décembre 2014)

A la rigueur t'es a la maison t'es sur un moniteur Externe t'a envie de jouer tu branches le tout et basta.. Quand je me déplace je ne prend pas mon écran externe avec moi xD


----------



## polyzargone (14 Décembre 2014)

RubenF a dit:


> A la rigueur t'es a la maison t'es sur un moniteur Externe t'a envie de jouer tu branches le tout et basta.. Quand je me déplace je ne prend pas mon écran externe avec moi xD



Moi non plus, mais quand je veux jouer chez moi, j'allume ma xbox ou je vais jouer sur ma tour . Si en plus en déplacement, faut se coltiner la carte graphique externe avec tous les risques de la foutre en l'air au passage

Les portables, c'est pas fait pour jouer tout simplement à moins d'y mettre le prix


----------



## Sgzag (14 Décembre 2014)

polyzargone a dit:


> Ça n'engage que moi et je précise également que je n'ai jamais tenté le coup de la carte externe (pas l'utilité) *mais je crois qu'il doit être bien plus simple de monter un Hack que de se lancer dans ce genre de bidouille hasardeuse*.



C'est la conclusion à laquelle je suis parvenue vu le peu de réponse. Je pense benoîtement qu'il suffisait simplement de brancher une telle carte pour que ça fonctionne. Quel doux rêveur...




polyzargone a dit:


> Et puis* "mettre les mains dans le cambouis"*, faut pas exagérer non plus . Un ou deux tournevis et un minimum de connaissances (ou l'aide d'un pote) en assemblage de PC, c'est pas la mer à boire !



Cette affirmation (qui n'engage que moi je le reconnais) ne concerne pas le hardware mais l'installation de l'OS, car comme tu le soulignes des tournevis suffisent.




polyzargone a dit:


> Reste l'installation de l'OS mais* si on s'en tient à du testé/connu/approuvé, c'est devenu très simple.*



C'est là précisément que je m'interroge, car plusieurs fils sont en cours où des bricoleurs (qui semblent avoir suivi la liste des pièces compatibles) se heurtent à des difficultés: sortie de veille, non prise en compte du wifi, etc...




polyzargone a dit:


> Je pense surtout qu'*adjoindre une carte graphique EXTERNE à un portable est un non-sens* . Ça *enlève beaucoup le côté portable* non ?



Dans ce cas précis, l'utilisation du portable serait double effectivement: en voyage ou déplacement, le portable seul, mais une fois de retour à la maison il servirait d'unité centrale après avoir été relié via un hub à un écran-clavier-disque externe & la fameuse CG externe. Celle-ci ne servirait que pour le montage vidéo sous FCPX et absolument pas pour le jeu!


----------



## polyzargone (14 Décembre 2014)

Sgzag a dit:


> C'est là précisément que je m'interroge, car plusieurs fils sont en cours où des bricoleurs (qui semblent avoir suivi la liste des pièces compatibles) se heurtent à des difficultés: sortie de veille, non prise en compte du wifi, etc...



En fait, le problème de la plupart de ces bricoleurs (rien de péjoratif, bien au contraire  ) c'est soit le manque d'expérience, soit que très (trop) souvent ils suivent benoîtement les tutos de TonyMacx86 et ne s'abreuvent en infos que sur ce ce site. Je reconnais que pour qui n'y connait rien c'est très tentant puisqu'en gros il suffit de savoir lire  et que tous les logiciels nécessaires sont à dispo.

C'est très bien comme ça et je ne blâme personne. Mais le revers de la médaille, c'est que  90 % des gens ne savent absolument pas ce qu'ils font, pourquoi ils le font et surtout, pourquoi ça marche&#8230; ou pas 

En un sens, croire que suivre scrupuleusement la liste des pièces compatibles et lire à la lettre les tutos d'install suffit à monter un Hack 100% fonctionnel et stable est une grave erreur. Il ne faut pas oublier que c'est précisément pour ça qu'Apple ne veut pas licencier son OS à d'autres. Si elle le faisait, elle se retrouverait à devoir sortir un OS X compatible avec un nombre énorme de configurations possibles et à devoir en gérer le SAV&#8230; bref, faire un Windows .

Et même si tout se passe bien, il est illusoire de penser qu'il n'y a pas besoin de faire/en savoir plus. Car au moindre pépins, on retrouve ces mêmes bricoleurs venir demander de l'aide ici ou sur TonyMacx86.

Un conseil à ceux qui nous lirons : Faites votre install avec ce que vous voulez, moi je pars du principe que si une méthode marche, elle est forcément la bonne pour vous. MAIS, et j'insiste sur ce point, renseignez-vous ensuite, essayez de comprendre un minimum les bases (genre c'est quoi un bootloader, un kext, comment ça s'installe, à quoi sert le dossier Extra, etc&#8230.
Alors oui ça demande du temps et de l'investissement personnel mais ensuite, les galères deviendront moins galères, vous pourrez régler tout seul vos problèmes et au passage, vous apprendrez un tas de trucs sur votre OS préféré.

Je caresse même le doux espoirs que ceux qui pensent qu'OS X est verrouillé de partout par Apple verront à quel point ils se trompent 




Sgzag a dit:


> Dans ce cas précis, l'utilisation du portable serait double effectivement: en voyage ou déplacement, le portable seul, mais une fois de retour à la maison il servirait d'unité centrale après avoir été relié via un hub à un écran-clavier-disque externe & la fameuse CG externe. Celle-ci ne servirait que pour le montage vidéo sous FCPX et absolument pas pour le jeu!



Mouais, je continue à penser qu'une tour à la maison ferait le même job et le ferait mieux. Certes, c'est un investissement supplémentaire mais est-ce qu'une carte graphique externe et tout le bazar qui va avec est-elle réellement moins chère qu'un Hack pas forcément au top niveau question hardware mais doté d'une vraie bonne carte graphique in fine ?


----------



## Sgzag (14 Décembre 2014)

polyzargone a dit:


> En fait, le problème de la plupart de ces bricoleurs (rien de péjoratif, bien au contraire  ) c'est soit le manque d'expérience, soit que très (trop) souvent ils suivent benoîtement les tutos de TonyMacx86 et ne s'abreuvent en infos que sur ce ce site. Je reconnais que pour qui n'y connait rien c'est très tentant puisqu'en gros il suffit de savoir lire  et que tous les logiciels nécessaires sont à dispo.
> 
> C'est très bien comme ça et je ne blâme personne. Mais le revers de la médaille, c'est que  90 % des gens ne savent absolument pas ce qu'ils font, pourquoi ils le font et surtout, pourquoi ça marche ou pas
> 
> ...



Pour ma part, je commence à m'intéresser sérieusement à ce type de solution. Mais ton intervention confirme ce que je pressentais quant au fait de suivre la liste et que malgré tout, cela ne fonctionne pas!
Car au travers des forums certains sont enchantés (certainement ceux qui comprennent ce qu'ils font comme tu l'évoquais) mais que d'autres (beaucoup?) découvrent que tout n'est pas si simple dans la vie.
Au final, l'aventure me tente, mais étant seul, le pas est plus difficile à faire. En effet, en fonction des lectures on croit avoir compris, mais une autre vient semer le doute. Au pire, le montage fera à défaut une très belle config PC.

Car comme pour toute chose, il faut un minimum d'expérience pour acquérir l'expertise nécessaire. Ce qui implique du temps. Et c'est là que le bât blesse....





polyzargone a dit:


> Mouais, je continue à penser qu'une tour à la maison ferait le même job et le ferait mieux. Certes, c'est un investissement supplémentaire mais est-ce qu'une carte graphique externe et tout le bazar qui va avec est-elle réellement moins chère qu'un Hack pas forcément au top niveau question hardware mais doté d'une vraie bonne carte graphique in fine ?



Il est certains qu'une tour sera forcément plus pertinente, dans la mesure où dans le cas d'un hack on pourra facilement obtenir l'équivalent d'un mac pro!
En revanche, en restant dans l'univers apple et si on écarte ledit mac pro, cette solution s'avère plutôt pertinente face à l'Imac ou le mini qui comporte des composants de portable (je ne parle plus ici d'une association avec une CG externe).


----------



## polyzargone (14 Décembre 2014)

Sgzag a dit:


> Au final, l'aventure me tente, mais étant seul, le pas est plus difficile à faire. En effet, en fonction des lectures on croit avoir compris, mais une autre vient semer le doute. Au pire, le montage fera à défaut une très belle config PC.
> 
> Car comme pour toute chose, il faut un minimum d'expérience pour acquérir l'expertise nécessaire. Ce qui implique du temps. Et c'est là que le bât blesse....



Eh bien tu sera ravi d'apprendre qu'il existe d'autres sites que celui de TonyMacx86 bien plus pointus (et forcément moins "accessibles" mais au moins, là tu apprends vraiment et tu progresses  ) et que certains comportent même des sections FR plus ou moins actives.

Si tu es motivé et que tu peux prendre un peu de temps :

Pour bien commencer, les bases :

http://itotoscreencast.fr/hackintosh/les-bases-du-hackintosh/

et pour la suite :

http://www.insanelymac.com/forum/forum/95-français/

http://www.hackintoshosx.com/forum/37-français/

Les sections Internationales sont bien entendu plus fournies et surtout plus fréquentées. Une bonne occaz de réviser son anglais informatique entre autres 

Au plaisir de t'y croiser


----------



## Sgzag (14 Décembre 2014)

polyzargone a dit:


> Eh bien tu sera ravi d'apprendre qu'il existe d'autres sites que celui de TonyMacx86 bien plus pointus (et forcément moins "accessibles" mais au moins, là tu apprends vraiment et tu progresses  ) et que certains comportent même des sections FR plus ou moins actives.
> 
> Si tu es motivé et que tu peux prendre un peu de temps :
> 
> ...



Eh bien! Cela me réserve quelques belles soirées de lecture... Merci pour ce retour qui ne manquera pas d'intéresser je pense d'autres personnes.

Pour l'anglais, le terme de "révision" n'est pas adapté pour moi; il s'agit davantage d'un apprentissage. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





En tout cas, je voulais te remercier personnellement pour tes réponses et .... à bientôt sur les forums cités.


----------



## polyzargone (14 Décembre 2014)

Sgzag a dit:


> Pour l'anglais, le terme de "révision" n'est pas adapté pour moi; il s'agit davantage d'un apprentissage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Rassure-toi, il y a également des sections Allemandes, Espagnoles, Portugaises, Italiennes et même Russes  

Un véritable Erasmus  (avec beaucoup moins de nanas par contre&#8230;  )


----------



## Leplouc (16 Décembre 2014)

Oui....
Il est vrai que se lancer dans la construction d'un Hackintosh pose toujours un problème de doute de la réussite au final...
Pour ma part, j'avais un iMAC 27 qui était trop juste en performances et passer au Mac Pro ne me tentait pas du tout ne serait ce que par le coût.
Je ne suis vraiment pas un spécialiste en montage et bricolage informatique et je n'ai fait que me documenter sur les différents forums.
Pour ma part j'ai suivi à la lettre les procédures et conseils d'achats matériels de TonyMAc. Ce site est controversé par certains mais je n'ai rien trouvé de négatif à ce propo.
Le choix du matériel est essentiel et il vaut mieux s'arrêter sur des configurations éprouvées et non exotiques sous peine de mettre vraiment les mains dans le cambouis des kext, ce qui ne m'est jamais arrivé.
L'installation de l'OS est très simple si l'on suit bien les différentes étapes.
Par ailleurs, j'ai bénéficié de ma sauvegarde Time Machine de l'Imac 27 que j'ai pu "porter" sur ce Hackintosh sans difficulté ce qui m'a permis de retrouver mon environnement à l'identique du précédent.
Les seules véritables difficultés que j'ai pu rencontrer au début ont été au niveau du bluetooth et du WIFI mais il suffit d'avoir le bon dongle et la bonne carte (ce que je n'avais pas) et ça fonctionne parfaitement.
La configuration tourne depuis plus d'un an et le passage sous Yosemite (qui nécessite une réinstall complète) s'est bien passé.
Toutes les appli fonctionnent sans exception.
Voila...!


----------



## Sgzag (16 Décembre 2014)

Leplouc a dit:


> Oui....
> Il est vrai que se lancer dans la construction d'un Hackintosh pose toujours un problème de doute de la réussite au final...
> (...)
> Pour ma part j'ai suivi à la lettre les procédures et conseils d'achats matériels de TonyMAc. Ce site est controversé par certains mais je n'ai rien trouvé de négatif à ce propo.
> ...




Au niveau du matériel pour les SSD, le site de TonyMac ne préconise que des Samsung. Qu'en est-il par exemple des autres marques comme Crucial par exemple?

Même question pour la mémoire: est-il nécessaire de rester sur de la Corsair ou de la Crucial?

Enfin, pour la carte graphique, je m'orienterais sur une GeForce GTX 760; mais quelle marque: Asus, MSI, autre????

Pour le Wifi, le chipset de la carte mère ne suffit-il pas? Si non, quelle marque prendre pour assurer une compatibilié "totale"?


----------



## Leplouc (16 Décembre 2014)

Il n'y aucun problème à utiliser des Crucial (j'en ai 2).  Ce genre de matériel est peu sensible dans la configuration.
Idem pour la mémoire (la mienne vient de chez Leclerc...!)
La GTX760 fonctionne sans problème, quelque soit le fabricant.
Les choix "décisifs" pour avoir le moins de difficultés possibles sont essentiellement au niveau de la CM et du processeur (éviter les AMD par exemple), préférer un Intel.
Sur le site il y a une rubrique (Forum/The build/User build) ou les configurations "réussies" (du 1er coup) sont indiquées par les utilisateurs.

Ma config (on peut faire mieux) :

GIGABYTE Z87-HD3
Intel i7 - 4770 K @ 4,3GHz
16 Go RAM DDR3 1600MHz
NVIDIA GEFORCE GTX650
SSD 256 Crucial MAC OS
SSD 512 Crucial DATA
SSD 128 Crucial : W8

A suivre...


----------



## Sgzag (17 Décembre 2014)

Leplouc a dit:


> Il n'y aucun problème à utiliser des Crucial (j'en ai 2).  Ce genre de matériel est peu sensible dans la configuration.
> Idem pour la mémoire (la mienne vient de chez Leclerc...!)
> La GTX760 fonctionne sans problème, quelque soit le fabricant.
> Les choix "décisifs" pour avoir le moins de difficultés possibles sont essentiellement au niveau de la CM et du processeur (éviter les AMD par exemple), préférer un Intel.
> ...



Merci pour ce retour.

Vu mes premières lectures, je ne vais effectivement pas me diriger vers du matériel exotique (pas tenter le diable non plus, déjà que...).

Pour les disques, mon interrogation faisait suite à ce qui est préconisé sur TonyMac.

Au niveau du wifi, s'agit-il du chipset sur la CM?


----------



## Leplouc (17 Décembre 2014)

Pour le WIFI je ne suis pas certain que les CM WIFI fonctionnent correctement (je ne sais pas).
J'utilise pour ma part un dongle USB KINIVO

Bon choix..!


----------



## polyzargone (19 Décembre 2014)

Pour les SSD, c'est comme pour la RAM, tu choisis ce que tu veux en fonction de tes attentes/budget. Il n'y a pas de marque ou de modèle plus "compatible" qu'un autre. Un SSD, ça reste un disque dur quoiqu'en pense TonyMacx86 

Pour le wifi, en règle générale les cartes intégrées ne fonctionnent pas parce que bien souvent, ce sont des Intel et OS X ne les gère pas. Les clé USB (attention au modèle en revanche) sont bien plus compatibles. Pour ceux qui ont des ports Mini-PCI-e (les portables par ex.) ou des adaptateurs Mini-PCI-e > PCI-e, les cartes (pas toutes) Atheros et Broadcom sont reconnues comme des cartes AirPort et ne nécessitent aucune bidouille 

@Leplouc
Si TonyMacx86 est controversé, c'est parce qu'ils ont tendance à prendre le boulot des autres ou carrément de l'OpenSource et qu'ils le "repackagent" avec un logo UniBeast/MultiBeast tout en omettant soigneusement de créditer leurs auteurs.
Après, en tant qu'utilisateur final c'est vrai que tout cela n'a pas grande importance mais on peut comprendre que ça en gêne quelques uns


----------

